# Rip trigz



## scummy1990 (Oct 10, 2014)

Trigz got murdered yesterday in north Hollywood he wasn't in the travel community but anyone that has been through that area is sure to have met him at least once he was the coolest dude ever I have a few tattoos and piercings from him he's a California legend in my eyes we used to drink and he would watch our suspension shows we would put on sucks that some punk couldn't fight with hands and decided to murder u rip buddy


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 10, 2014)

There's all kinds of media to look up if ur interested in finding more about him or story


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 10, 2014)

sorry to hear that man.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 10, 2014)

Shit dude, I never met him but lotsa my friends knew him and talked about him a lot. This really sucks.


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 10, 2014)

My condolences. Such sad news


----------



## Tude (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry  It hurts to lose a friend.


----------

